# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZKey SmartZ New Release... ZTE Android, OpenOS full features supported

## mohamed73

*zZKey SmartZ New Release... ZTE Android, OpenOS full features supported*    *What's new:
-------------------* *Simple, The most Advanced ZTE tool never seen before:
Software Features:
- Easy User Interface.
- Multilingual Software (SPANISH; ENGLISH, ARABIC)
- IMEI direct repair FREE (not need to flash the phone [process in 1 second only])
- Read 5 codes level.
- Direct unlock
- Relock
- Heuristic Method*
-------------------------------------  *Remember,  with zzkey will always be exclusives, while others are trying ..., we  are thinking about how to make the impossible possible once again.*   ** Models Added:*  *ZTE Amigo (SFR Starnaute) (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) ZTE Base Lutea (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) ZTE Beeline E400 (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) ZTE Blade (Orange San Francisco, Idea Blade, P729B, P729V) (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) ZTE Bluebelt II (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) ZTE Carl (ZTE-U V852) (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) ZTE Crescent (Orange San Francisco II, P736V) (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) ZTE Dell XCD35(Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) ZTE FTV phone(Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) ZTE Libra (Movistar Class, Kyivstar Spark, P733N)(Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) ZTE Link (TMN Soft Stone, P726G)(Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) ZTE Megafon CP09(Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) ZTE Mercury(Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) ZTE N61 (TMN Bluebelt, Raise, Xiang)(Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) ZTE OPEN(Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) ZTE Racer (T3020, X850, P726US)(Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) ZTE RBM One(Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) ZTE Sapo A5(Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) ZTE Skate (Monte Carlo)(Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) ZTE Smart Netphone 701(Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) ZTE SoftBank 003Z(Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) ZTE StarAddict (Medion LIFE P4310, P743)(Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) ZTE StarTrail(Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) ZTE T22 (Telstra Urbane, P772A)(Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) ZTE T60 (P727A)(Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) ZTE T-Mobile Vivacity (P736E)(Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) ZTE Tureis (Android Edition StarText, P725A)(Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) ZTE Turkcell T11 (P728T)(Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) ZTE V875 (TMN Smart A7, P727P)(Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) ZTE V880(Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) ZTE V880+(Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) ZTE V9 (MTC 1055, Light Tab)(Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) ZTE V960(Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) ZTE Z990 (Avail, Roamer, P736T)(Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) ZTE Z990g (Merit)* (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method)   *DISCLAIMER:
-------------------------- The change IMEI/MEID  option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective of  restablishing the original imei. Any illegal use with the IMEI/MEID,  changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own  responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to
misuse of this software.
-------------------------*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Update dongle is required*  
-------------------------------- *SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SATISFACTORY USER REPORT*
1- @Shensohau -> 10 FREE Credits
2- @m&s -> 5 FREE Credits
3- @Gead -> 5 FREE Credits
4- @miguelshiro -> 5 FREE Credits 
Please contact us  *You want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success of Huawei module,  SMARTZ Module,, and you will be next winner!!!*
---------------------------------   *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

